# Game Thread: 11.11.03 Wizards vs. 76ers



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center>*Washington Wizards (3-3)*
*vs.*
*<font color=#C7974D>Philadelphia</font> <font color=red>76ers</font> (3-3)*

















11.11.03
7:00 PM on CSN

*Key Matchup: SG*







vs.









*Matchup to Watch: SF*







vs.









*MJG's Prediction*
*WAS* 84-80 *<font color=#C7974D>P</font><font color=red>H</font><font color=#C7974D>I</font>*</center>
<hr><center>
*WAS* 105-112 *<font color=#C7974D>P</font><font color=red>H</font><font color=#C7974D>I</font>*

*Player of the Game*








36 points (11-24 FG, 5-10 3P, 9-14 FT), 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals, 45 minutes

ESPN Box Score

*Next Game*
11.14.03
7:30 PM on NC8
*vs.* *<font color=red>Miami</font> <font color=black>Heat</font> (0-6)*</center>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really expect the Wizards to win this game EJ is gonna put them through a couple days of really hard practices and I expect great effort and victory. 

Our Bigs are gonna be very important in this one. 

I don't think Laet will be a factor at all. We're gonna need our shot blocker to keep AI from gettin ridiculously easy shots. We're gonna need Kwame to step up and play HARD. Etan also. 

We need a name for our bench. They deserve it. 

Juan could be huge if he can do a solid job on AI. 

Ball handiling should be a big factor also. 

Look for Hayes to have another big game with his outside shot Big Dog plays very little d so Hayes should get some good looks.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

My two picks for having big games are two guys you listed Jazzy, Dixon and Hayes. Robinson has never guarded anyone much in his career, and he's going to more than have his handful with Hayes, whose confidence is probably rising with each passing game. I'm also expecting Dixon to get some heavy minutes in this one, mainly matched up against Iverson. He'll probably have the role that the Lakers gave to Lue in the finals a few years back, sticking to him as tight as can be. I think we're going to recover and get the win in this one as well, though I don't expect it to be an easy one.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

After the loss to the cavs, we'll see the wiz coming out really wanting this game. I say Gilbert leads the way driving and dishing and hitting some 3's. if kwame gets a basket or 2 early, he'll score 10+ points. I say we are killing at the half 50-40. then the sixers come back and pull in tight, but the wiz come out with the win. 94-91


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I wanna compare this game to the Giants vs Cowboys game in week 2. Giants came off that horrible lost to them. They came back next week and took all of that frustration out on the Skins. That is what the Wizards will do to the Sixers after losing to the Cavs


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope Big Dog tears his ACL!!:yes: Jarvis should be able to school the old man


----------



## erickboy22 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm going to go w/ everyone here on the board and also predict a Wizards' victory ... The Wiz have overall better all around players BUT the big difference between the two teams is ALLEN IVERSON ... he makes everyone around him better ... even if his shooting is off .. he forces the defense to react and he can dish it off to Eric Snow or now Big Dog ... Plus he's a constant pest on defense ... I totally agree w/ Jazzy about EJ putting the team through hard practices ... the last time they had a lot of time off b4 a game was the Dallas game and we all know the outcome of that game ... I'm expecting Arenas to have a huge all-around game and Jarvis to attack Big Dog and continue to have success ... Wiz win 93-87


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

The matchup to watch wont happen.

Big Dogg is already declared out of this game.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I thnik Derrick Coleman is out also.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Philly has only 9 available tonite.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Whats Phill'ys record?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> Whats Phill'ys record?


3-4, a half game behind us (and Boston) for the lead in the Atlantic.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

So the Sixers have no Thomas, no Robinson, and possibly no Coleman -- we need to take advantage of situations like this and get 'easy' wins when the opportunity arises.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Opening up this game with a flurry of baskets, we're up 12-2 with about 4 minutes gone by. Arenas has 7 points on 3-4 shooting, while Iverson is 0-3 so far.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Can we make a freaking shot inside 6 feet. We are less the 33% inside 6 feet. I hope jordan makes them practice there freaking layups!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

NorthEast mentioned it in another thread, but Kwame badly needs to work on finishing inside. I mean the rest of the team isn't doing great at it at this point, but the last time I remember Kwame making an inside bucket was the first Raptors game.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

4-10 on layups right now


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Arenas had a nice buzzer beater 3 pointer at the end of the 1st Q.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> NorthEast mentioned it in another thread, but Kwame badly needs to work on finishing inside. I mean the rest of the team isn't doing great at it at this point, but the last time I remember Kwame making an inside bucket was the first Raptors game.


I noticed in the third quarter that after Philly got an offensive board off of a A.I. miss (where Kwame was just standing there looking at the basket and not boxing out) that EJ called time-out and pulled Kwame.

Could he be getting frustrated with Kwame.

Kwame has no court awareness that is why he constantly can't finish in traffic and gets the ball stolen when posting up.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

If we win this game it will be well deserved. There are no easy wins against this team.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Etan can really box out.

On my earlier e-mail. I'm not getting really negative about Kwame but noticing his tendencies. I think he is really talented but just not well schooled in playing team ball. It may take longer than we think.:sigh:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

We need to win a close game. Hope this is the one. Down by 2 at the half. Iverson is 'working' the crowd.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> Etan can really box out.
> 
> On my earlier e-mail. I'm not getting really negative about Kwame but noticing his tendencies. I think he is really talented but just not well schooled in playing team ball. It may take longer than we think.:sigh:


I'm beginning to think the same thing as you with Kwame. I know it's still early in the year, but he still comes off as a bit of a project when he's on the court. He gets stripped a lot, stands around way too much on both sides of the court, and still looks to have the confidence problems that we had hoped would go away this season. I was hoping that he'd come right out of the gates playing well this year, but like you said, it may take even more time with him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We're playing way too hectic and careless on offense to begin the 4th. With the way we're playing, you'd think we're down by double digits with only a few minutes left in the game. They need to realize we're only down by 6 points with almost an entire quarter to go.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

The one time they ran a triangle for him and hit him in the post and he went up fast (before any traffic) it was nice. I think Jazzy is right and that we need to run some isolations for him at least 5 to 7 times a game.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Not feeling good about this one in the fourth quarter. We will see. Someone besides Arenas needs to step up know. Gil is pressing a little.

JJ hit a nice shot to make it 86-82.

Damn the ball is not bouncing our way. Also, Philly hustles like hell.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Jarvis makes a big basket to take it to 5. Misses free throw.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This would be such a good win for us to get, we're only down 5 on Hughes' jumper with 6:50 left. Philly is playing their hearts out and going 110% on every play.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we're going to set the record for most 1 out of 2 trips to the line in a game. Has anyone gone 2/2 tonight? We're also turning the ball over in bunches, Philly has 20+ more points off of TOs than us at this point I believe.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Free throws are hurting us.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't beleive Jarvis tried to go behind his back on that play. 

Inconsistent job by the refs tonight.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame is getting no time at all. Is he out of the starting line-up just like last year?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll agree with the reffing point -- while it isn't costing us the game or anything like that, it has been very uneven and poor as a whole. This game looks lost in my opinion, which it shouldn't be with 4.5 minutes left.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Gilbert is running 'HOT'. I read his lips that he told the ref "I swear to God on my life".

Dirty play by Del (sp?)


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> Kwame is getting no time at all. Is he out of the starting line-up just like last year?


I'm honestly thinking that this is a real possibility, maybe not today or anything like that, but sometime in the short future. His minutes have steadily gone down over the first two weeks, and he's only played 18 tonight. With Etan playing well and Jeffries getting pretty much to full health, I think either one of them could wind up starting (JJ at PF, Etan at C sliding Laettner to PF) if things keep up as they are. I really hope not, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Down to a 3 point lead for Philly on an Arenas 3 with 2:36 left.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm hoping now that the coaching staff and the GM look at Kwame like any other player and not the #1 draft choice. He should be given a chance to perform but if they look at his ability decide he is not worthy of the start so be it. He does need to play though because it is the only way he can get better.

By the ay, we have a ball game! Down by 3


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice defense by Hughes and Arenas.

Bad pass by Larry.

Good pass by AI.

Down by 5


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

We are getting a couple of calls now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas has been awful from the free throw line tonight, which is a shame because he's played so wonderfully outside of that.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

The Gym Rat will be shooting some free throws tomorrow. 

Sounds like Philly (or AI) has a has a ton of fans at MCI.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Not meant to be tonight. This one hurts. We need to win one of these close ones soon.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

7 point lead for the Sixers with 40 seconds left, it looks all but done. This is a frustrating loss, not only because of the way we're losing (TOs and poor FT shooting), but because Philly is without their entire starting frontcourt. We really should've been able to take this one.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta go get ready for tomorrow MJG. I enjoyed it tonight. Wish it could have been a win.

On the bright side, I still like our future.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

bad interior defense + bad interior offense + 2/3 free throws = loss

Man i remember last year when there was that game where the wiz made 29 free throws in a row. This is horrendous.

Now some people might think "wow, the sixers shot really well." 

Well they go so many inside shots it wasn't even funny. They made them also! unlike us who missed So many shots inside 6feet. 

And about kwame, 2 points 1/2 shooting, 4 rebounds 3 assist. Whats wrong with those stats, i don't see why he isn't playing him more. Is this some kind of discpline technique that EJ made up? or is he actually taking out for what i feel is for no reason. If on one play he doesn't box out someone i don't see how you can take him out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EJ right now is doing the same horrible job coaching that Collins did the names change but the same losing style , * MJ, Stackhouse, Hughes, * is doing the same thing *Arenas, Hayes and Hughes* are doing except with more speed and athleticism. 

Our guards are taking all ths shots while the bigs don't get a sniff. 

Etan who's suddenly along with Laetner have taken Kwame's time. Etan scored 4 pts and grabbed 10rebs and Laet got 11 pts,big deal those stats mean nothing but laetner being outta defensive postion allowing Dalembert to make to alley oops cost us the game. 

The way this team is playing is just like last season its bogus and we're gonna lose more games than last season playing this way. 

Laetner is a perimeter playing non athletic bum who uses his savy to keep himself on the floor. The coach only see's his virtues never the negatives but always harp on Kwame negatives its bogus. 

Kwame and Etan should be playing together with Kwame being fed the ball on the block. 

If EJ believes he can win with Laetner he's a fool Kwame's getting shafted and its a shame. JJ isn't keeping people from coming down the lane either Kwame can do that if given the minutes. 

We have 7 footers in kwame and Brendan whom EJ can't figure out how to use. Orlando and Doc Rivers probably could find a way to use them. Thia motion offense the way we play it only gets the guards shots they never look inside and Laet playing just faccilitates this because he's like having a 4th guard on the floor. 

I'm thoroughly disgusted. 

I actually don't mind Arenas's scoring and gunning but Hughes and Hayes need to feed the post. Laetner needs to be benched. 


We're gonna lose to the Heat.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Kwame and Etan should be playing together with Kwame being fed the ball on the block.


I agree... But... For the time bein Kwame should take a few lesson's from Etan on how to be a quality garbage man... That's not meant to be a diss on Etan either.



> Thia motion offense the way we play it only gets the guards shots they never look inside and Laet playing just faccilitates this because he's like having a 4th guard on the floor.


I haven't seen a game... But... I've read all the box score's and your right... Hayes..Hughes and Arenas all ave in the mid to high teen's in shot attempt's... While the paint player's will be lucky to get 10 shot's a game.



> We're gonna lose to the Heat.


I know your pissed, but come on... Hughes is gonna have anotha tough D assignment... But... The Heat power player's wit the exception of Haslem are playin terrible... They haven't been able to handle anybody on the board's... If there's a game where Kwame and Etan should own the paint... It's this game... That is if they get the ball... Peace


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The way this team is playing is just like last season its bogus and we're gonna lose more games than last season playing this way.


Jazzy, why did you expect us to win more games than last year? Last year most posters on this board were predicting 41 wins and this year the average has been about 32 -36. So I expect us to lose more games than last year. I actually was one of the more optomistic ones predicting 36 wins with Stack losing fewer than 20 games and 36 if he doesn't. 

New major additions, new management, new coaches spells of a period of figuring some things out.


----------



## erickboy22 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm disappointed that the Wiz couldn't get this game ... they had Philly on the ropes but Philly is just tenacious on D ... AI and Eric Snow had tons of steals (8 total) and Samuel Dalembert blocked 5 shots ... Like many ppl have said on this board ... it seems like it is a guard-scoring type of offense ... BUT what player do the Wiz have that can consistently get pts in the low post ... Arenas, Hughes and Jarvis can get their shots ... Etan is okay but he's still developing ... The Wiz have to also hit their free throws ... Philly in the 4th quarter seemed to hit every single one ...

Thoughts on players:

Arenas - as always is the leader of the team ... made it his mission to get the team on a quick start and attack Philly ... 18 pts in the first quarter ... got popped on a flagrant elbow by Dalembert and went after him during the game and even after the game ... 

Hughes - consistent scorer and if Arenas wasn't on AI .... he had to take the task of running after AI ... A little no many TOs (5 TOs)

Jarvis - love his hustle ... goes after second shots (4 off Rebs) ... attacks the basket ... only going to get better ... also had 5 TOs ... 

Bench - Dixon/Blake didn't play 2 well ... harassed by Snow and AI ... Dixon was avg 12 pts a game (2pts) Etan had to step up for the ineffective Kwame and Jefferies was ok


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Jazzy, why did you expect us to win more games than last year? Last year most posters on this board were predicting 41 wins and this year the average has been about 32 -36. So I expect us to lose more games than last year. I actually was one of the more optomistic ones predicting 36 wins with Stack losing fewer than 20 games and 36 if he doesn't.
> ...


I'm pissed but you're right we may lose more than last season but the spirirt of what I'm saying is this. We have the talent to make the playoffs this season we have size, athleticism and good defensive principles. 

But EJ is killing us with his inability to see the weaknesses in the way he's using our players. We are using Laetner as our starting center thats pathetic. When he plays the other teams pretty much know they can go right down the paint without regard for getting defended inside. His mere presence causes teams to believe that they can attack our interior with brendfan,Etan and Kwame down there teams know they will get contested. JJ playing pf doesn't scare anyone either. 

I feel we have the talent to contend in the east for a playoff spot and EJ is blowing it playing just as Collins did last year with a perimeter oriented gameplan and using Laet as our pf we lost tons of games the lasyt two season with Laet playing that should tell someone something.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> I agree... But... For the time bein Kwame should take a few lesson's from Etan on how to be a quality garbage man... That's not meant to be a diss on Etan either.
> 
> ...



Whats up Eagle you'rer right I'm pissed this team has the talent to make some noise but because EJ is falling into Laetners trap we can't win. 

The cavs were winless when we hit town but they felt they could beat us because we were gonna try and beat them with our perimeter guys and there players with size and hops muscled their way to victory because Laet was guarding the interior for big minutes. 

Now the Heats perimeter players Jones, Wade, Butler, Odom are very talented and Grant is tough if we play the perimeter game with them which plays to their strength instead of attacking the interior we're gonna lose again because playing at home ,the desperation of being winless and Laet covering the basket it all means defeat, the heat will feel they can win because of the style of playing to their strength the perimeter game that is all I'm, saying.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Now the Heats perimeter players Jones, Wade, Butler, Odom are very talented and Grant is tough if we play the perimeter game with them which plays to their strength instead of attacking the interior we're gonna lose again because playing at home ,the desperation of being winless and Laet covering the basket it all means defeat, the heat will feel they can win because of the style of playing to their strength the perimeter game that is all I'm, saying.


You've got a reason to be pissed wit EJ's perimeter philosophy... I don't know if I'd say Huhges is take'n too many shot's... But... I'd agree that Arenas..Hughes and Hayes combined are... I took the time to look at the total shot attempt's to this point... Arenas(108 FGA).. Huhges(105 FGA) and Hayes(99 FGA)... Then there's Dixon(57 FGA)... Hopefully... The the guard's will atleast make an attempt to take advantage of the fact, that other than Haslem and Grant they have no inside game or depth... Kwame will have his hand's full wit Odom on defense, but should be able to get the better of him on the other end... I hope they win, because I'd hate to for the Wiz to give another team their first win of the season... Peace


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a hard time with saying that Arenas and Jarvis are taking too many shots considering Arenas is shooting .463 and Jarvis is shooting .475. I do beleive that Hughes is getting jump shot happy and they need to run a few plays in the post.

I tend to agree with you that L8 should be playing less. JJ seems to be stepping up his game and I actually expect him to get much more playing time in the near future.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> I have a hard time with saying that Arenas and Jarvis are taking too many shots considering Arenas is shooting .463 and Jarvis is shooting .475. I do beleive that Hughes is getting jump shot happy and they need to run a few plays in the post.
> 
> I tend to agree with you that L8 should be playing less. JJ seems to be stepping up his game and I actually expect him to get much more playing time in the near future.


I pretty much agree with this. Hughes, while playing well overall, is shooting a bit too many long range jumpers for my taste. A lot of them come on fast breaks or going one on one as well, not in the flow of the offense, which I don't like to see. I think if he just slows the trigger finger down a bit, it'll help the team.

I'd also prefer to see a lot less Laettner on the court than we've been seeing since he began starting. I don't believe that he is part of any long-term plan that we have (I can already see him in a Bobcats jersey next season), and like Jazzy points out his defense is not very good. Him being in the game let's the other team attack the basket without any sort of fear. I don't think there is any reason we need to have him as our starting center when we have Etan sitting on the bench. Also, while I'm still down on Haywood for his poor play over the first few games, I believe that Brendan should be getting at least some time there each game, even if it is only 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I have a hard time with saying that Arenas and Jarvis are taking too many shots considering Arenas is shooting .463 and Jarvis is shooting .475. I do beleive that Hughes is getting jump shot happy and they need to run a few plays in the post.


Huhges could do better than 25 FT attempt's in 7 games... But... He's second on the team in assit's and third in FT attempt's, while shootin .425 from the field and .400 from the 3pt line... What's irk'n me isn't the FG%, it's the fact that the paint player's wit the exception of sorry *** L8nerr aren't gettin any look's... Arenas.. Hughes and Hayes have attempted over 300 shot's combined... While Kwame.. Jeffries and Thomas have all attempted around 40... You get more Wiz games on the tube than I do... So you tell me... Is 300 shot's from your point..sg and sf excessive or right in line wit what you'd like to see?... Peace


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Honestly, I now go into games expecting our perimeter players (IE Arenas/Hughes/Hayes/Dixon) to score at least 2/3 of our points, and that percentage gets closer to 3/4 if you count Laettner as a perimeter player (I didn't there, but he basically is). At this point we have no inside game at all really. We probably get 10 PPG or less off of planned post ups from Kwame/Etan/Jeffries. The real problem is that we don't really even try to go to them down low. It seems that the only reason one of those guys gets the ball in the post is because the offense has stalled and the perimeter guys can't find something for themselves -- it's never what we're actually looking to do. I could understand that if we were a team like the the Bucks or Heat, who have little in the way of talented post players. However, we have three good, talented, young players in Kwame/Etan/Jeffries who all like playing down low, and they just aren't a main point of the offense.

As Jazzy said, it's fool's gold. We may be competitive and may even look good doing it, but we aren't really going anywhere with no inside game.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I see the point's ya'll are make'n... The offense is dictate'n the shot's more than anything else at the momment... I prob went a lil overbard in tryin to make my point about the Wiz's triangle(Areans..Hughes and hayes) Offense... My bad... I'm jus disappointed as hell that the Wiz's more than capable lotto big men(Thomas..Jeffries and Brown) aren't gettin much play in the O... Or that Haywood contiues to rot on the pine... Guess you can't have everything your way though... Peace


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just know that winning basketball is built upon having a sound inside game as well as a sound interior defense and we're breaking down in both areas. 

Our Guards or perimeter players are taking too many shots. 

I just know that its too hard on a nightly basis to think you're gonna hit the majority of your perimeter shots they're too high percentage in nature but interior offense is something you can count on all the time. 

Now I'm not saying we'd beat teams to death with our big guys because their offense isn't fully developed but the open season mentality our perimeter players have is pathetic its bombs away. 

We're also turning the ball over waay too often because teams know that putting pressure on our perimeter is the way to beat us that we aren't patient enough to feed the post to create offense. 

Kwame and Etan I think could easily average between 10 and 16 pts a piece if given the chance to score inside. 

Developing post offense would allow Hayes, Arenas and Hughes to shoot easier more uncontested jumpers. 

Plus when the bigs are allowed to score they play better defense and rebound better. 

We have athletic talent and we're rotting them away, to play Laet too many useless minutes. 

Laet will make the occasional smart play and all of a sudden he goes 5 mintues without playing solid defense. 

I just don't see why we even picked up Kwame's and Brendan's option if they aren't gonna be used basically. 

Brendan whom I think is alittle soft on the rebouding side at times does protect the middle with shot blocking something the woeful Laet doesn't do. 

Basketball is best played inside out and if we don't start realizing that we're gonna have a dredful season of highs and lows with the perimeter guys. 


My breakdown on our 3 perimeter guys. 

Arenas- I don't have any problem at all with him scoring or taking shots. He scored 36 last night and got 10 assists. He has great basketball instincts and is a tough competitor. He often takes good shots and will do whatever is working in order to win. 

Hughes- He has an agenda, on the break he doesn't pass at all overlooking Hayes numerous times. He gambles too often defensively and looks to be trying to pad his stats. 

Hayes- is a little too shot happy also. I luv his stroke one of the purest strokes I've seen in a long time. He needs to get off the block and feed our post guys more where he can get the ball back. In pick and roll situations he hasn't looked back inside to the post guys yet for a pass. I love his game he just needs to give up the ball.


----------

